# school in verona



## giogio (Feb 16, 2012)

Ciao everyone,
i am looking for a good school (for my 4 year old) in verona, international or british school. i looked around for serious info, but it's been very difficult to find any. I read a few things about the Aleardo Aleardi but not much more... any suggestions ? thank you so much in advance !


----------



## antb (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi giogio,

The Piccolo Principe in Bussolengo is a good school for your child's age group. It's not an international school but they have teachers that speak only in English with the kids.

Not sure if there are any places left though because you have to pre book your child in well in advance.


----------



## katewilks (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello
I am (brand) new to the boards, but found your post while searching the site. We will be moving to Verona in September and I am looking for a good (Italian speaking) nursery school near the center for my 3 and 5 year olds. Any advice is much appreciated!
Kate


----------

